# Cool Close-up pics of the birth of a bee, Larvae, and more!



## Michiel (May 14, 2009)

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq134/chillipet/2copy.jpg
More pollen


http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq134/chillipet/4copy.jpg
Pollen pollen pollen










Feeding time! Or are they kissing? who knows?


Did you like these pictures? feel free to post!:thumbsup:


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Way cool. I know if I don't ask someone else will. What type of camera and lens?


----------



## Michiel (May 14, 2009)

Thx!

Canon eos 40D with a 100mm Macro lens I borrow from my father


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Great pictures.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Very enjoyable!


----------



## MinnePchyolka (Apr 9, 2010)

As a complete novice, I have found pictures like these to be EXTREMELY helpful. Thanks a ton for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great pictures! It's pictures like that which make this site even better! Hopefully they won't be taken down because of the size. Keep them coming!!


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for the add'l info on the photography equipment...I've been looking for a macro lens, and as they say...a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Michiel (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have a lot more in store, so I'll probably post more pictures soon


----------



## MrJeff (Mar 20, 2010)

Those pics are really amazing. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

great work!!


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

These are amazing photographs. Since I'm a newbie to all of this the photos help put me at ease. Makes me realize how intricate a society bees really are when I see them up close like this.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent images


----------



## Michiel (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll post more pics later


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Loved the pictures. By all means if you get more pictures like these POST THEM! :applause:


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

great pics - thanks for sharing


----------

